# Highuchi Sensei



## donald (Jan 16, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about the aforementioned Ninpo instructor? He used to have a studio in Mentor,Ohio. From my understanding he is a fairly high ranking black belt. He specialized in the tie up area, i.e. restraining techniques. I believe it was mentioned. That he was a long time instructor to the Tokyo Police. I had occasion to speak with him a couple of times, and he seemed very agreeable. I'am just asking out of curiosity. No agenda in mind.


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Jan 17, 2002)

What ninpo school did he belong to- Bujinkan, Genbukan, or Jinenkan?  If he's part of the Bujinkan, he should have a current _Shidoshi-kai_ certifying him as an instructor in the Bujinkan.

What kind of documentation did he have?


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 17, 2002)

Higuchi used to be the head of the "Bujinkan Fellowship" which is not the Bujinkan.  He was one of the participants of the Ninja Summit years ago...but is not part of the Bujinkan.


----------



## Makoto-Dojo (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donald _
> 
> *Does anyone know anything about the aforementioned Ninpo instructor? He used to have a studio in Mentor,Ohio. From my understanding he is a fairly high ranking black belt. He specialized in the tie up area, i.e. restraining techniques. I believe it was mentioned. That he was a long time instructor to the Tokyo Police. I had occasion to speak with him a couple of times, and he seemed very agreeable. I'am just asking out of curiosity. No agenda in mind.      *



Hello,

no he is/was not Bujinkan. He was very good at Judo and Iaido as well as Taihojutsu. But all of his Ninpo and Bujinkan teaching was hogwash. Sorry...

I live in Cleveland, if your ever interested in seeing Genbukan Ninpo first hand, your more than welcome.

Regards,


----------



## Shaduko (Sep 24, 2008)

makoto-dojo san.. i'd love to see you're demonstration of genbukan ninpo anytime.. i live in canton and am willing to drive, so just let me know when to come up.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 24, 2008)

Shaduko said:


> makoto-dojo san.. i'd love to see you're demonstration of genbukan ninpo anytime.. i live in canton and am willing to drive, so just let me know when to come up.


You do realize you're replying to a 6 year old post? :idunno:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2008)

Kreth said:


> You do realize you're replying to a 6 year old post? :idunno:



Haha, I was gonna say that earlier.


----------



## newtothe dark (Sep 25, 2008)

God I love Necro's:uhyeah:


----------

